# In need of some photos for my club



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Hi everyone. I am in charge of 'advertising' for my fish club, the columbus area fish enthusiasts (CAFE), and im looking for some photos. im going to be putting up flyers/posters at ohio state about the ability to keep fish in dorms; how you can start in the hobby in a small space with little time- if done appropriately. I'm thinking of doing a lecture on it myself- the potential of a 10g and of low tech tanks.

im looking for photos I can crop down and modify (cut into the background/wording of my choice)from members. I want permission to publish them. this, IMO, is a kinda cool opportunity to see your work used, which is something I personally love. 

So, I'm looking for fresh or saltwater fish/invert photos of subjects that can be kept long term in a 10g. I'm thinking guppies, a dwarf lionfish, shrimp, mantis shrimp, small frogfish, danios, barbs, shell dwellers, etc. I will, of course, post my creation afterwards so you can see your work. I have a specific layout in mind, so not all photos will work, but please, post anything!

Thank you in advance!
Liz


----------

